# Memorial Day



## Erich (May 28, 2007)

I'll put it here cause I want to put it here...........

THANKS TO ALL THAT HAVE SERVED AND WILL BE SERVING !

I remember Family and friends that have given the ultimate sacrifice 

Erich ~


----------



## Lucky13 (May 28, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2007)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 28, 2007)




----------



## Micdrow (May 28, 2007)




----------



## evangilder (May 28, 2007)




----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2007)




----------



## lesofprimus (May 28, 2007)

My closet regards to all those here who have put it on the line for their respective countries....

A couple guys I want to mention....

My good buddy Kevin B. will be missed by many, known by few, and served his country with distinction and valor...

Robbie "Lemur", Shaun "Gullet" and Mike C.... I miss u my brothers....


----------



## Njaco (May 28, 2007)

THANK YOU!


----------



## Heinz (May 29, 2007)




----------



## k9kiwi (May 29, 2007)

Sunrise in New Zealand this morning.

I paused for a few seconds, braced up and looked to the sky.

Thank you to the fallen and the living.

And my fallen Brothers from the Fire Services world wide as well.

Just like any other morning.

Ake Ake, Kia Kaha.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 29, 2007)

To all the fallen soldiers, and to the veterans living, and to the homeless among them.


----------



## v2 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## Wildcat (May 29, 2007)




----------

